# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  تعاقيب الصلوات

## THE GAME

تعقيب صلاة الصبح : " اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ ، الْأَوْصِيَاءِ الرَّاضِينَ الْمَرْضِيِّينَ بِأَفْضَلِ صَلَوَاتِكَ ، وَ بَارِكْ عَلَيْهِمْ بِأَفْضَلِ بَرَكَاتِكَ ، وَ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَ عَلَى أَرْوَاحِهِمْ وَ أَجْسَادِهِمْ ، وَ رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَ بَرَكَاتُهُ 
تعقيب صلاة العصر :أَسْتَغْفِرُ اللّهَ الَّذي لا إلهَ إلّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ ، الرَّحْمنُ الرَّحيمُ ، ذُو الْجَلالِ وَ الإكْرامِ ، وَ أَسْألُهُ أنْ يَتُوبَ عَليَّ تَوْبَةَ عَبْدٍ ذَليلٍ خاضِعٍ فَقيرٍ بائِسٍ مِسْكينٍ مُسْتَجيٍر ، لا يَمْلِكُ لِنَفْسِهِ نَفْعَاً وَ لاضَرّاً ، وَ لامَوْتاً وَ لاحَياةً وَ لا نُشُوراً .
اللّهُمَّ إنّي أعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ نَفْسٍ لا تَشْبَعُ ، وَ مِنْ قَلْبٍ لا يَخْشَعُ ، وَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ لا يَنْفَعُ ، وَ مِنْ صَلاةٍ لا تُرْفَعُ ، وَ مِنْ دُعاءٍ لا يُسْمَعُ .
اللّهُمَّ إنّي أسألُكَ الْيُسْرَ بَعْدَ الْعُسْرِ ، وَ الْفَرَجَ بَعْدَ الْكَرْبِ ، وَ الرَّخاءَ بَعْدَ الشِّدَةِ .
اللّهُمَّ ما بِنا مِنْ نِعْمَةٍ فَمِنْكَ ، لا إله إلّا أنتَ ، أَسْتَغْفِرُكَ وَ أتُوبُ إلَيْكَ
تعقيب صلا الضهر :
 لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ الْعَظِيمُ الْحَلِيمُ ، لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ ، وَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ .
اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ مُوجِبَاتِ رَحْمَتِكَ ، وَ عَزَائِمَ مَغْفِرَتِكَ ، وَ الْغَنِيمَةَ مِنْ كُلِّ خَيْرٍ ، وَ السَّلَامَةَ مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ .
اللَّهُمَّ لَا تَدَعْ لِي ذَنْباً إِلَّا غَفَرْتَهُ ، وَ لَا هَمّاً إِلَّا فَرَّجْتَهُ ، وَ لَا سُقْماً إِلَّا شَفَيْتَهُ ، وَ لَا عَيْباً إِلَّا سَتَرْتَهُ ، وَ لَا رِزْقاً إِلَّا بَسَطْتَهُ ، وَ لَا خَوْفاً إِلَّا آمَنْتَهُ ، وَ لَا سُوءاً إِلَّا صَرَفْتَهُ ، وَ لَا حَاجَةً هِيَ لَكَ رِضًى وَ لِي فِيهَا صَلَاحٌ إِلَّا قَضَيْتَهَا ، يَا أَرْحَمَ الرَّاحِمِينَ ، آمِينَ رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
تعقيب صلا المغرب : 
اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ مُوجِبَاتِ رَحْمَتِكَ ، وَ عَزَائِمَ مَغْفِرَتِكَ ، وَ السَّلَامَةَ مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ ، وَ الْغَنِيمَةَ مِنْ كُلِّ بِرٍّ ، وَ النَّجَاةَ مِنَ النَّارِ ، وَ مِنْ كُلِّ بَلِيَّةٍ ، وَ الْفَوْزَ بِالْجَنَّةِ ، وَ الرِّضْوَانَ فِي دَارِ السَّلَامِ ، وَ جِوَارَ نَبِيِّكَ مُحَمَّدٍ ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) .
اللَّهُمَّ مَا بِنَا مِنْ نِعْمَةٍ فَمِنْكَ ، لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ ، أَسْتَغْفِرُكَ وَ أَتُوبُ إِلَيْكَ
تعقيب صلا العشاء : 
اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ لِي عِلْمٌ بِمَوْضِعِ رِزْقِي ، وَ إِنَّمَا أَطْلُبُهُ بِخَطَرَاتٍ تَخْطُرُ عَلَى قَلْبِي ، فَأَجُولُ فِي طَلَبِهِ الْبُلْدَانَ ، فَأَنَا فِيمَا أَنَا طَالِبٌ كَالْحَيْرَانِ ، لَا أَدْرِي أَ فِي سَهْلٍ هُوَ أَمْ فِي جَبَلٍ ، أَمْ فِي أَرْضٍ أَمْ فِي سَمَاءٍ ، أَمْ فِي بَرٍّ أَمْ فِي بَحْرٍ ، وَ عَلَى يَدَيْ مَنْ وَ مِنْ قِبَلِ مَنْ ، وَ قَدْ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّ عِلْمَهُ عِنْدَكَ وَ أَسْبَابَهُ بِيَدِكَ ، وَ أَنْتَ تَقْسِمُهُ بِلُطْفِكَ وَ تُسَبِّبُهُ بِرَحْمَتِكَ .
اللَّهُمَّ فَصَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِهِ ، وَ اجْعَلْ يَا رَبِّ رِزْقَكَ لِي وَاسِعاً ، وَ مَطْلَبَهُ سَهْلًا ، وَ مَأْخَذَهُ قَرِيباً ، وَ لَا تُعَنِّتْنِي بِطَلَبِ مَا لَمْ تُقَدِّرْ لِي فِيهِ رِزْقاً ، فَإِنَّكَ غَنِيٌّ عَنْ عَذَابِي ، وَ أَنَا فَقِيرٌ إِلَى رَحْمَتِكَ ، فَصَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ ، وَ جُدْ عَلَى عَبْدِكَ بِفَضْلِكَ ، إِنَّكَ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَظِيمٍ

----------


## التوبي

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 
*اللهم صل على محمدوآل محمد* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بارك الله فيك اخوووك
 :niceday:

----------

